# Pigeon loft



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the plans from Foy's for pigeons. I think i am going to use the basic idea but redo to my needs and make it bigger. It would just be till i got started and was able to build a larger one. Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Welcome to our forum. Not sure what Foy's has?? but there is quite a bit of information on the web from the tiniest lofts to the "Taj Mahal" lofts.......LOL
Here's a link to one loft that is very popular with beginners.........
http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

First of all there are few questions to ask yourself.

1) are you flying your birds
2) do u plan to keep fancy varaities
3) how many birds you plan to keep
4) what is your plan with the babies


----------

